# Happy Easter From The Munchkins!



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

I haven't had a lot of time to be on here lately but wanted to drop in and say hello! I hope everyone is doing well and has a happy Easter!
I made a little video of the furbabies and thought some of you may enjoy seeing it, here's the link to it if anyone is interested:

Happy Easter From The Munchkins! at One True Media - share slideshows, slide shows, MySpace slideshows, MySpace codes, free video sharing, video montages.

Happy Easter!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

:biggrin:How very impressive! You are so creative. Those "spoiled" Pups are so darn adorable they deserve to be spoiled! That was just sweet! I loved the video! Now I am thinking what can I do with my 4 haha! But then I have two big labs and a beagle and the ori pei haha! They just won't fit in those cute easter baskets! Your yorkies are just adorbale so huaggable! hugs to you the film maker and to the stars of the film! CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]:biggrin:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

OMG!!! I want a "gang" of yorkies now. They are just the cutest pups I have ever seen. Your show was terrific. They looked great in their Easter best!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

wags said:


> :biggrin:How very impressive! You are so creative. Those "spoiled" Pups are so darn adorable they deserve to be spoiled! That was just sweet! I loved the video! Now I am thinking what can I do with my 4 haha! But then I have two big labs and a beagle and the ori pei haha! They just won't fit in those cute easter baskets! Your yorkies are just adorbale so huaggable! hugs to you the film maker and to the stars of the film! CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]:biggrin:




Aw, thanks! Sorry it's taken me so long to reply back to you...haven't had as much time to get on dog forums as I'd like to lately...so many things going on but had a little bit of time tonight and wanted to drop by and see everybody  I did see the cutest Easter picture a lady had with her lab on Easter, she had him laying down in her yard with little plastic eggs everywhere so he looked like the Easter rabbit, it was really cute


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> OMG!!! I want a "gang" of yorkies now. They are just the cutest pups I have ever seen. Your show was terrific. They looked great in their Easter best!!!!!!! :biggrin:


Thanks, I'm so glad you liked it


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Come on over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,I've got really funny looking dogs:biggrin: that would make a great video, or something. I just can't really figure out camera downloads onto the computer and such complicated things like that. Great picture video.:smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Lovemymunchkins said:


> Aw, thanks! Sorry it's taken me so long to reply back to you...haven't had as much time to get on dog forums as I'd like to lately...so many things going on but had a little bit of time tonight and wanted to drop by and see everybody  I did see the cutest Easter picture a lady had with her lab on Easter, she had him laying down in her yard with little plastic eggs everywhere so he looked like the Easter rabbit, it was really cute


Now that sounds adorable Labs with easter eggs aorund them! UGH I wish I had thought of that that would have made a cute card! Your creative and that is just a wonderful attribute! Keep it up love seeing these great movies and photos!


----------

